# Group Buys



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I may be missing something or just being grumpy but recently there seems to be more and more people selling items that they are making in the Group Buys section. Now I have nothing against this but shouldn't these be in the For Sale section as they are not a Group Buy a Discount or a Special Offer?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hadn't really noticed but now you mention it :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I would not mind if someone would be a go to person as I have enjoyed this forum and try to offer excellent prices for items

I do not believe I will ever sell anything by posting even great prices but if it is approved and just has a admin. name on the sale then most people will know it is a excellent buy and has been screened to a certain degree.
I am the owner and can offer whatever I want

I try to help out other companies if they have the best price or a one of a kind product here in the US.

What is funny in a way I have a lot of UK buyers but none from the forum..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Andrew and there's company owners on the thread as well and not on the forum register, that aside most of the guys are giving some sort of discount on bulk sales even if it's just postage cost they are not charging 

Forum rules
Please note that there is no commercial advertising within this section of the TT forum. The only commercial advertising allowed in this section is by our paid sponsors/advertisers. If you wish to become an advertisier on the forum please contact Jae to discuss further.


----------

